# IBM Websphere Anfänger Tutorial



## Thomas Darimont (22. September 2003)

Servus!

Auf meiner langen steinigen Suche nach einem Websphere Tutorial in dem erklärt wird, wie man die mit dem Assisten gebastelten (CMP / BMP) - Entity  Beans einsetzt mit schicken Codebeispielen ;-)

http://www7b.software.ibm.com/wsdd/techjournal/0306_wosnick/wosnick.html

Gruß Tom


----------

